# The College experience after the military.



## Aries (1 Sep 2014)

Hello everyone,

I've been trying to seek out to learn from experience from those who have been in the military (more specifically, the combat arms) and then went off to attend school post-release.

Background: It's looking like, since my knees are falling apart, that after 12 years in the army, I might be getting a medical release. I understand the benefits side of the house but after a bunch of searching, I couldn't find many personal experience anecdotes or literature from Canadian vets who have gone on to the civilian world and attended college.

I've seen a lot of stuff from professional sites on what to expect on the personal aspect of this, but was curious if anyone on these forums could offer up personal experience as an anecdote or give any advice?

I've been in since I was 17 and don't have much experience with the people on the other side of the fence. I have a lot of apprehension about the whole thing. I think the pressure of trying to act normal and not stand out too much is stressing me out.

Anything is welcome.

Cheers!


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (1 Sep 2014)

Aries said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've been trying to seek out to learn from experience from those who have been in the military (more specifically, the combat arms) and then went off to attend school post-release.
> 
> ...



Aries,

I can't speak about actually attending college after the military but I can speak about what it's like to hang out with College kids once you are in the military.  Give you a little background, I am 27 years old and am an Infantry Officer (Royal Canadian Regiment).  I went to RMC and graduated in 2010 with a BA in Politics.  Have been out of University for nearly 4 1/2 years now and just recently got posted back to Kingston after spending 3 years in 3 RCR.  My girlfriend is a Law Student at Queens and also just finished her Masters of Poli Sci so I spend a fair amount of time hanging out with her College friends.  

Here is what I noted:

I found myself to be more mature than they were in general and I seemed a lot older than some of them even though the difference in age was very small (2-3 years).  What this was down to was experiences and I am sure you will note the same thing.  I joined the army at 17 as well and the army forces you to grow up fast otherwise you don't survive.  You were weaned off the soother quicker than some of these kids were but most people you meet will be genuine nice people and they will be very interested in hearing what you have to say because the average 20-something year old doesn't know much about military service.

If you go back to school full time as a student I have no doubt that initially it will be a little bit of a culture shock for you but the great thing about school is that it casts a wide net and attracts a very diverse group of people.  You will surely find people who are a similar age to you with similar life experience who you will be able to relate to.

Also, your service in the armed forces will give you a leg up on some of the young blood as you will be able to use your life experience to help you along in some of your course studies.  Don't see your prior service in the armed forces as something to hide, see it as a strength and use it to meet a whole bunch of new people and begin broadening your network.


----------



## dimsum (1 Sep 2014)

Agree with everything RoyalDrew said, and will add that you may be surprised how many faculty/admin staff members at colleges/universities had prior military service. 

Also, again depending on the school and your interest level, helping out with the Student Council on things like Remembrance Day ceremonies may be appreciated.  Unless there is a Reserve unit or ROTP folks at that particular place, chances are the person tasked with that event has little (if any) knowledge of its significance aside from the usual media speaking notes.

There will undoubtedly be other "mature students" with life experience where you intend to go, so it's not like you'll have no one to relate to.  Don't worry about having to act "normal" in school - just be yourself.  That being said, don't be that guy who spews war stories to any and all who would listen just to try and impress people.

My  :2c:


----------



## daftandbarmy (2 Sep 2014)

I went straight into University after retiring (at age 28) and here is my take on it:

1) You tend to have a full on tunnel vision mission focus, like any important course, and this can be a good thing (you get a lot done) and a bad thing (you ignore everyone else around you, who can help you a lot)

2) There are women there. Lots of women. Way more than you have ever worked closely with in your life and you will likely see most of them consistently over about 4 years. And a lot of them are really smart, and really hot. This can - again - be a good and a bad thing. Make sure that you make it a 'good' thing. Some women can actually be a 'friend friend', which totally freaked me out. However, if you're not careful, like Ulysses, the sirens may draw you onto the rocks! Do not relay on you make friends for any advice about how to manage this situation.

3) Learn to make the system work for you. As at 1) above, we tend to dive right in and blaze away without thinking about course loads, managing exam schedules, balancing work/life/school requirements, bursaries/student loans/other financial crap etc etc. Just because you're older doesn't mean you can handle it better. Most of your peers are from a different planet called 'civvy street' and have been immersed in this culture for longer than you. Don't be afraid to ask them for advice and other kinds of help. Never assume that anyone is looking after you or your career, because they really couldn't care less - it's all about me me me. Ruthlessly pursue University administration and academic staff for advice and input as well. Asking for help is not weak, it's all about the 'lifelong learning journey' (see, cool lingo huh?)

4) All you need is a 'B'. Seriously. This was the best advice I was given and after I hoisted it in life got a lot better, more balanced. No employer will care if you got an A+ average - unless you want to be a teacher or something propeller headed - largely because you're a hairy assed army guy with a ton of life experience the 20 year olds don't have. On the other hand, you are older and no doubt your life is a little more 'complex' than your peers (e.g., will mummy be making your dinner every night? Hmm? I would guess not). The only PER you need is a diploma, and there is no Grade listed on that piece of paper.

5) University is a means, not and end. There will be opportunities to make it your whole life, forever. Don't. Treat it like a sort of shopping centre where you wheel you're intellectual cart around stocking up on the minimum supplies required to get the hell out as soon as possible with the checkmark 'Graduate'. 

6) Most people like soldiers more than you think in University. I went in thinking I'd be labelled 'baby killer' and discovered that I was automatically given quite a bit of respect. Obviously, don't be tempted to let this go to your head and start with the 'war stories'

7) Have fun. As a guy who's done a few things before in life you will find it amazing that people get all stressed out about small, petty, stupid little things. Enjoy not being that guy.


----------



## blackberet17 (5 Sep 2014)

I'll say I did the reverse...school, then uni.

But what I learned was this:

Basic is like the first semester of first year. You're a bit freaked out by the new environment, the schedule, running around changing your schedule because Chem187 is the same block as EngLit175, and because EngLit175 has two serials, you asked for the wrong one. Then it's buying books, finding the seminar/classrooms, etc.

Advantage post-secondary? No screaming MCpls/Sgts/WOs.

Second semester, you're still frazzled by the first semester exams and the stacks of papers and projects you need to hand in.

Second year is like SQ/BMOQ. Still some pressure, but you've got the Registrar more or less figured out, and you've made a few friends in your programme/year, and you now know to buy books second-hand. You've found some like minded people, and can share your Basic stories without looking like a dork.

Still crazy, but hey, still no jackings.

Third year, DP courses. You're no longer wet behind the ears, and you've got the phone number of the student clerk working in A/V, and she's kinda hot. You know your way around campus, and the student union pub is a good place for cheap beer and shooting the poop with pals. Pressure's still on, but hey, you got this.

Fourth year, DL courses. It's your last year, you know you're almost done, head down, git er done.

And when you are done, how sweet it is. Check in the box, task complete.

Good luck!


----------

